# Installing MacOS 9 on a upgraded G4



## Master_Frag (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, I am trying to figure out how to properly install OS9 on my upgraded G4.
It currently has 10.4 installed as it's primary OS, But I would like to have OS9 on there for...essentially nostalgic value, as I have quite a few programs I would like to use...That only work on classic software..anyway, down to the specs and what I have tried.

Specs:
---------------------------
PowerMac G4 (Digital Audio)

PowerPC G4 Processor: Original: 733Mhz. Upgrade: Sonnet Encore/ST @ 1Ghz
Graphics Card: Original: Nvidia GeForce2MX 32MB. Upgrade: Nvidia GeForce 4MX 32MB.
768MB RAM
---------------------------
I have a retail disc for OS 9 which _should_ work to install the system, I have tried multiple Hard drives and different methods of attempting to boot from the CD.
All have failed.
I know there are a few PowerPC units that need specific OS9 discs, but I am unsure if this is one of them. 
Any help regarding this matter would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 14, 2009)

I believe the Digital Audio series requires Mac OS 9.1 as its earliest compatible operating system.


----------



## Master_Frag (Oct 14, 2009)

Well that would explain why I can't get the retail CD to boot.
I believe a friend of mine has a 9.2.1 install disc which should help.

And about the graphics card, I have heard that the GeForce 4MX is not supported by OS9 drivers, but can run it, Is this true?


----------

